# Storm Chasers in the news, new thread.



## Billy Luttrell

Google the company American Shingle. The hammer is coming down on them very hard. 

I at one time was employed by them but it did not last too long. 

Its a shame to not only see all these home owners get ripped off, but to see a company that was making millions crash and burn by using bad business practices.


----------



## Grumpy

I could name several storm chasers in IL that have been sued by the Il attorney General. 

http://www.illinoisattorneygeneral.gov/pressroom/2010_02/20100211.html

http://bewarestormchasers.com/

http://www.illinoisattorneygeneral.gov/pressroom/2009_04/20090416.html


----------



## cavesrus

I wouldn't brag that I worked for American shingle u r part of 
Problem if u ask me.

Take peoples acv and go out of biz bad things already have 7 contractsvwhere each customer is out 3 to 8 k each due to u


----------



## Billy Luttrell

cavesrus said:


> I wouldn't brag that I worked for American shingle u r part of
> Problem if u ask me.
> 
> Take peoples acv and go out of biz bad things already have 7 contractsvwhere each customer is out 3 to 8 k each due to u




?? bragging?? I am far from bragging, I quit when I learned what they were doing, does that make me part of the problem? I left because of that crap, and I am part of the problem?? Are you drunk or something? Do not even try to associate me with those crooks.

If I had known their practices I never would have worked for them...Lay off the booze before posting your garbage.


----------



## cavesrus

first off i dont drink plain and simple. 2nd you worked for them i would not even put that out there. yes good you quit but did you turn them in for what they was doing if not then yes you are part of the problem. the ones (fomer American shingle area manager etc) in my area are already working under a new company name and out pulling the same crap. 

I cant believe that a supply company would sell them anything. The ones here was in it till the very end out pushing to get sign jobs etc way scuzzy of a thing to do. supply house said well he has a family to feed to. I think way to rip off your community.


----------

